# Schriften verkleinern/vergrößern



## marcoX (19. April 2005)

Hi,

ich habe eine Seite gesehen, die zwei Buttons anbietet, wo man die gesamte Schrift der Seite
vergrößern oder verkleinern kann! Also genau die Funktion die auch ein Browser anbietet.

Wie macht man das?

Vielen Dank schon mal
Marco


----------



## Gumbo (19. April 2005)

Es gibt unterschiedliche Methoden, die meisten greifen jedoch auf so genannte „Style Switcher“ zurück.
Auf A List Apart gibt es dazu beispielweise drei passende Artikel:

A Backward Compatible Style Switcher
Build a PHP Switcher
Invasion of the Body Switchers


----------



## akrite (19. April 2005)

...JavaScript und CSS könnten hier zum Einsatz kommen. Bei drücken des Button1 => CSS1 und bei Button2 => CSS2 in denen unterschiedliche Font-Attribute gelistet sind. Aber ohne die Seite zu sehen und das so ein büschen Kaffee-Satz-Leserei - bitte die Seite mit angeben...

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## marcoX (19. April 2005)

akrite hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...JavaScript und CSS könnten hier zum Einsatz kommen. Bei drücken des Button1 => CSS1 und bei Button2 => CSS2 in denen unterschiedliche Font-Attribute gelistet sind. Aber ohne die Seite zu sehen und das so ein büschen Kaffee-Satz-Leserei - bitte die Seite mit angeben...
> 
> Grüße
> Andreas


Stimmt! Hier die Seite: http://www.dgs-filme.de/GWHomepage//


----------



## akrite (20. April 2005)

marcoX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Stimmt! Hier die Seite: http://www.dgs-filme.de/GWHomepage//


...wie ich vermutet habe, sie benutzen 2 JavaScripts(externe) und entsprechende StyleSheets um die Schriftgrößen zu verändern. Zu finden und downloaden sie Sie unter Wissen zum Mitnehmen : Download von Einfach-für-alle  , es geht da um die Richtlinien zur Section 508 bzw. BITV und anderen Gesetzen zum barrierefreien Web - nachzulesen u.a. im MX Magazin 7.

Grüße
Andreas


----------

